# Potted plants using hydroponic medium



## rdurham (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm getting ready to plant my 45 gallon tank. I've decided for sure that I'm going to have my plants potted rather than planted in the substrate (sand). The pots will be small, round mesh baskets. 









Some people have recommended an aquarium pot be filled with topsoil, covered with a layer of gravel. The type of topsoil being chosen to not endanger the water chemistry.

What I would like to do instead is fill the pots with hydroponic medium such as coco coir, LECA, or perlite or a combination of those. HYDROPONIC GROWING MEDIUM - WHICH IS BEST?


Has anyone tried this before? How did it go? If not, I would still appreciate your feedback on the matter. Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Many planst are sold that way. They put something like cotton in the pot.


----------

